# Calling for submissions for my DIY Prrmaculture Zine!



## erthenkin (Sep 13, 2012)

More becoming a manifesto!

Calling for a mass kollaboration kontribution to earth kinnection's first real zine manifesto; 'Primal Prrmaculture' ... Kollective Kollaboration / DIY Manifesto! 

.. Advocating simple to build, symbiotic and 
down to earth systems! A kollection encouraging frugality, self sustenance and preservation of ancient indigenous roots.

To submit your ideas and kreations regarding natural growth and foraging skills, bioremediation, bush first aid, appropriate technologies, seed saving, earth building, etc… email; [email protected] ^__- Although an ongoing project, each will receive a pdf copy and depending on its final size; a photocopy zine version!


----------



## Landon (Sep 13, 2012)

I do not have much to submit, but I love your ideas and hope they spread. It is how we preserve, nurture, and sustain the natural world around us that will decidedly affect our future well-being and happiness. Best of luck to you.


----------



## erthenkin (Sep 14, 2012)

Landon said:


> I do not have much to submit, but I love your ideas and hope they spread. It is how we preserve, nurture, and sustain the natural world around us that will decidedly affect our future well-being and happiness. Best of luck to you.



Thanks so much for digging it, I have been dreaming it up ever since starting my travels so many years ago. If you know any prrmaculturists, diy enthusiasts, erthbuilders, kreators, destroyers, pass this on to them. The creation of a total DIY bible is needed!

Charli!


----------



## Alex the Weaver (Oct 16, 2012)

I tried e-mailing this to you earlier, but it bounced back:

Greetings,

are you still accepting submissions? I wrote this tutorial on the three sisters companion planting a couple years ago:

http://zinelibrary.info/three-sisters-companion-planting

the only thing I would ask you to change is my e-mail address, and to please cut out the info about the WIIU as I am no longer involved with them. I'd Love to see your 'zine whether you use my material or not!

Comradely,

Alex, alextheweaver at peoplenotprofit dot net


----------

